
Ask HN: How to give enduser confidence that shipping chain was secure? - thestumbler
If the user orders your product, and someone delivers it with a knock on the door a couple days later, and it&#x27;s not securely sealed, how do you and your company assure the user that it&#x27;s safe to use and doesn&#x27;t have security issues already?  Or detect a problem, if it does.<p>For me it&#x27;s about a phone, but the issue is a more general one.
======
arca_vorago
Tamper proof seals on sensitive parts of the product itself? I'm thinking
about this from an NSA iterdiction/implant point of view. You can't trust the
shipping companies, so you have to either physically secure it (and your
question says not secured) or have indicators that show tampering. The
physical equiv of hash/checksum checking.

